# Strawberry Picking Job in Australia



## targobundy (Aug 12, 2016)

STRAWBERRY PICKING IN BUNDABERG QLD 

*** Get your 2nd year visa days done *** Hourly rates $22.18/hr and Contract award rate ***
GREAT PAY RATES 

VARIOUS farm work available. will include picking and packing of strawberries. Picking Zucchini, tomatoes, Mangoes and Lychees.

Accommodation FROM $100 to $160 a person per week. Work for picking has now started and there is no waiting list. All days go towards your 2nd visa.
Please email for "targobundy gmail com"
To apply for the job. Or for further enquiries. 
To apply you must reapond tot he questions below. 

Application
1. Date available to start work
2. Do you need a second year visa
3. Nationality 
4. How long can you stay
5. Phone number
6. How many peiple are you apply for
7. Previous farm work Experience and qualification
8. Do you have a vehicle.or Driver license.


----------

